# Using McDonalds as Pizza Topping



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.andiamnotlying.com/2007/...not-have-happened-above-the-mason-dixon-line/

This might be something MCS might try. Ah, who am I kidding...this is nasty, but I'd try it!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

OMG noooooo.....I'd have a heart attack right after finishing...  but I would finish it all! :r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

:hn That looks gross. Nice firearm in the picture though :tu


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll admit it -- I think the burger and fires section would be yummy.

The Mcnugget section? Not so much.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

> Jez Says:
> October 23rd, 2007 at 4:31 am
> 
> Haha, brilliant, tempted to try it. I worked at Mcd's myself, we too deep fried EVERYTHING. Happy menu toys, our uniforms, I worked for a day in a deep fried hat.


Now I know why the fries tasted funny u


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Mmmmm McDonalds pizza...Not!!!!!! McNastys Sucks , Might try a Burger King Pizza tho ..:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

For some odd reason looks good! I'd actually try something like that. :dr


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

As would I. I can appreciate a nice, candelit meal.

I would title the last picture: "American Still-Life, circa 2008"


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

you never know, chex mix on a cheese pie is pretty tastey


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Oooh, a chili-cheese-Frito pizza might be nice (with salsa instead of pizza sauce - yeah!).


----------



## lunchbox (Sep 18, 2008)

I suffered a heart attack just by reading it :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

What ever happened to the McDonald's pizza? We had it here in Ontario for a couple years.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

im on my way to get the ingredients 









also whats the gun for?


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> ... also whats the gun for?


I assumed the gun was to fend off people who wanted to take his Mickey D's pizza.

I'm more curious about the tape measure and candle. Well, the candle may be for ambiance but the tape measure?


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

to measure how much of the wall they need to cut in order to get the person out of the house?

or.........u


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh! No. Now that frito pie pizza previously mentioned has merit. Maybe a nacho pizza?

BTW, my mom had those same Corel plates when I was growing up.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

TheTraveler said:


> I assumed the gun was to fend off people who wanted to take his Mickey D's pizza.
> 
> I'm more curious about the tape measure and candle. Well, the candle may be for ambiance but the tape measure?


I imagine both the gun and the freakish pizza would have the end results on a human.:2:hn


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> I imagine both the gun and the freakish pizza would have the end results on a human.:2:hn


Without a doubt. I also think that if one survived eating a pizza like that the dog's would run for the hills, the neighbors would call the cops, and the wife/significant other would kick a$$ for the resulting cloud of noxious fumes!


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

Only someone from western PA would think of this...

a la Giant Eagle store brand cheese.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Very Interesting! 

There is a place in Madison WI that has some of the most unusual but yet tasty pizza. Chicken Burrito, steak and fries, potato, blt, mac and cheese, eggplant parmesan, plus a ton more. It's great place to walk in anytime during the day or night and peruse the options.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

TheTraveler said:


> I assumed the gun was to fend off people who wanted to take his Mickey D's pizza.
> 
> I'm more curious about the tape measure and candle. Well, the candle may be for ambiance but the tape measure?


The tape measure is to meaure the progress of his fat ass from eating this crap:r


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> What ever happened to the McDonald's pizza? We had it here in Ontario for a couple years.


I remember those! It had it's own distinct.... taste? Like when you bite into something from Pizza hut, you know right away even blind folded from the hut... man, I wouldn't mind McDo's coming back out with their McZaa's


----------

